# My Jack Russel Terrier



## ClarkKent (Nov 27, 2005)

Here is a picture of my little demon.


----------



## Corry (Nov 27, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## danny (Nov 30, 2005)

Great catch.  I love that breed.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 30, 2005)

hehehe great shot


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2005)

Now THAT is a cool dog portrait!
Very telling .
Great DOF, well focused, and a brilliant expression. Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 30, 2005)

That is hilarious... 

Try Cropping off the top (open area) of the image...I think it will look better.


----------



## RobertSubnet (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET! That is an awesome picture!
~Robert


----------



## terri (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, my! :shock: What happened that got him to put on his "killer" face?  

He would be very upset to see how it makes us all laugh. :meh:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 1, 2005)

Easy there Cujo, I'm just passing by...I'd like to leave here with my ankles :mrgreen:

I like it.


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats how Scout is all the time....I have trained her well


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 13, 2005)

I love how Jack Russels can look like they want to destroy you one minite and then crawl on top of you the next. My friend has one, and it is so fun to play with.  We get her mad all the time and she freaks it out.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 13, 2005)

awesome capture!


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 24, 2005)

Rapala46 said:
			
		

> I love how Jack Russels can look like they want to destroy you one minite and then crawl on top of you the next. My friend has one, and it is so fun to play with.  We get her mad all the time and she freaks it out.



Sounds like your friends dog and mine have alot in common...that story describes mine to a T!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow, I guess someone doesn't like having their picture taken.... MY GOSH what an angry lil' bugger.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 26, 2005)

hahaha he is smilling


----------

